# Is my Cat Pregnant??



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I mated my cat(she is actually my uncles cat who is a breeder, but I take care of it) about 3-4 weeks ago and lately I noticed her nipples look more pink and they look bigger and definately has an increased apetite. Also he abdominal looks a bit larger than usual. *However* these past 3 days she has been showing signs that she is on heat. when I pet her on the back she is putting up her hind legs and I have heard her calling a few times as well. Im a bit confused??

Can anyone help pls.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The physical signs says she's pregnant, but the behaviour doesn't. Maybe it's a "false pregnancy" that's about to end? I guess you'll just have to wait and see. If you really must know mayeb you can take her to the vet and do an ultra sound on her.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

maybe she doesnt know shes pregnant sounds more like shes in heat to me though


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

She probably had a false pregnancy, I would make a vet appt to make sure all is well.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

I just read above post, sounds like a broken record, eh? Sorry about that!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Sounds confusing kinda 50/50


----------

